# Are there any good low power (<50w) speakers?



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Quick question for you. 

I am thinking about upgrading the speakers in my daughters system and plan to power the front stage using only an Alpine PowerPack (50w/channel). Are there any component or full range speakers that will sound really good with so little power? I don't plan to install a sub, so hopefully your recommendations will provide adequate midbass to compensate 

My guess is that there are no speakers up to the task, but I thought that I would ask...

Mike


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

DagoDewop said:


> Quick question for you.
> 
> I am thinking about upgrading the speakers in my daughters system and plan to power the front stage using only an Alpine PowerPack (50w/channel). Are there any component or full range speakers that will sound really good with so little power? I don't plan to install a sub, so hopefully your recommendations will provide adequate midbass to compensate
> 
> ...


You want something as efficient as possible. That generally means something with a lot of cone area mounted in a good spot. So it might be helpful to know what car this is going into and where you're gonna put the speakers. 

A good coaxial comes to mind as something that can be done if you want to retain front/rear. May not image ideally, but you'll probably do well volume-wise and it will be a snap to install. If you're cost-conscious, I'd start out by trying the Vifa coaxials that parts-express had on sale last month. I haven't listened to them myself, but they looked like a real good buy.

You could also consider using only a front stage, and then separately powering a woofer and a midrange/widebander with all 100w. For example, put a 6.5" woofer in the doors low-passed at around 400Hz, and then pick it up with either a wideband 3" driver to handle the high frequencies (like the Fountek FR88), or a small coaxial. Then you send 50w to the woofer and 50w to the midrange. The problem with this setup is that it requires some degree of filtering, and I don't know what your head unit is capable of.


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply, Mark. The car is a Miata and I plan to use only the front stage. The car currently has 6.5 woofers and 1 in tweeters in the doors

The head unit is a CDA-9887, which was purchased largely so that I could use the PowerPack and an iPod as the primary source.

Do you know of a 6.5 component set that will meet my needs or is a midrange/wideband a necessity to fill out the sound? I am looking for an efficient install that will deliver the best sound with minimal modification.

Mike


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

You might want to send a message to DS-21, who's had very good luck installing in his Miata. In fact, now that you've typed "Miata", he'll probably end up in this thread within minutes. 

Last I checked, he was using a two-way setup with 6.5" Peerless SLS drivers playing midbass and widebanders (Aura?) handling the midrange. You might want to check with him about how he managed to fit the Auras without modification.

Given the fact that they'll be powered directly from the HU, I'm not sure that's the right driver selection for you. The Peerless drivers will be overkill -- they tout high output capabilities at the expense of sensitivity. And the Aura drivers are 8 ohm and not very sensitive either, which might be an issue if you're limited in power. But I still like the woofer-widebander approach for your application. 

The problem, like I said, will be how you filter them. If the HU isn't capable of doing crossover functions in this band, then you might be better off going with a good coaxial or prefab component set.


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks again. Yeah after looking at the specs, I agree. The Peerless woofer appears to crave a bit more power than I plan to deliver. I really need something that will work well with 45w RMS.

I may just need to pick up a decent 2 or 4 channel amp to sub for the PowerPak

Mike


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

It would help. But you still should be able to do ok with just HU power, especially if you use all 4 channels for just the front. I'm just not sure exactly what's out there on the cutting edge for high efficiency 4 ohm woofers that extend low and would fit in the Miata. I'd begin by suggesting the Dayton RS180-4, which is a very good driver, but I'm pretty sure there are better options out there.


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks again, Mark. the Dayton definitely looks good on paper. The only problem is that it is a 7in woofer and would require door modification to fit.

Mike


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

deadening the door will help with the mid bass, but won't replace a sub. Look at Focal 165 A1 comps, they are rated @ 91db, I have them in my Mazda 3 running off the oem HU that may have 10-15 rms. I have deadened the doors with rammatt btx, and I'm pleased with the overall sound so far. I do have an amp I plan on installing for the comps, but waiting on warmer weather. The tweets can be a bit harsh but should be able to adjust it down some. Where in TN are you located??


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation, Jimp. I need to find a dealer why i can audition those speakers those speakers.

I am in Nashville. I see that you are from East Tennessee. Where do you live - Knoxville?

Mike


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

****,

This DIY forum is very SQ oriented and in particular there is strong emphasis on active control of front stage. If I'm to read into your question I'd guess that you are looking for something simple and effective, no? 

1. Are you looking to upgrade amplification?

NO -> Choose high efficiency speakers from name brand sources at big box retailers (there may be some online stores which have clearances like Boston Acoustics, etc).

Yes -> 1. You can go active which would require your having adequate H/U or processor; or
2. Buy component set with passive crossover.

In the case of a convertible, my personal recommdation would be, as noted above, simple coax set up in the doors which will attract little attention and not cause tears if they were stolen.

Gosh, I think I recall a pair of old a/d/s 320i's for sale recently in the classifieds. Hmmmm...


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

****:
I'm in between knoville and chattanooga, if you want to hear my focals off HU power, let me know, maybe we can hook up on a weekend if you can't find a dealer to audition them.


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the offer - I would love to hear the speakers and find out if Focals are they are reputed to be  However, with kids and their weekend sports commitments, I dont know if/when I can break away. I will definitely keep this opportunity in mind should it become possibility.

Mike


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got a set of Pioneer PRS components I'm probably going to part with soon. Look around on here, people love them. 

Pioneer USA - TS-C720PRS - Premier® 6-3/4" PRS Component Speaker Package with 200 Watts Max. Power


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the offer. At the right price, I might consider them. I guess my best bet at this point is to audition a few sets at the power range that i plan to deliver and determine which sounds best.

Please keep the advice/recommendations coming!

Mike


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Some of the low power coax can really sound nice, I've run a lot of them IMO they are usually better SQ than higher power until the price gets high. Problem is they all sound different, and you kind of need to know if your car/install needs more bass or tweeter, etc, then have to listen to them and select. Aside from super cheap brands, often the lower power say 60rms and less will be more efficient like you want I'd stay away from higher power rated. I've used infinity some, but they are typically not heavy on bass. Maybe check alpine, pioneer, and other well known brands if you can. I would go as large a woofer as you can. The same should roughly apply to comps. They can perform nicely on a HU or just a 2x35 to 2x50w amp of a good brand, those small amps can fit anywhere and your powerpack should work similarly.

If you get on a board of speakers, I usually find the one with the most low bass and clear highs that dont get sharp/piercing when you turn it up. How loud the tweeters are depends on the install placement and what is over the tweeters. Some factory grills are thick and may point away from you, so good off axis and maybe sharper tweeter is better there...plus of course your own preference.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just figured this thread needed a little more TN. lol

On topic: You have the sound processing in the HU...IMO use it. Purchase a small amplifier and some raw drivers. Very versatile and upgradable.

Hopefully someone with a miata will chime in to give specifics about mounting locations and imaging/staging.


----------



## DagoDewop (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. Looks like there are quire a few options at this point.

Assuming that I decide to stick with the 4x45 Alpine PowerPack amp, would a low power coaxial set or raw driver combo be the more cost-efficient choice for producing good overall sound?

Mike


----------

